# List of European Invert Sellers



## snowgoose

Here is a short list I have compiled of various European invert sellers ( private and commercial ), hopefully it will be of some use to a few members. ( they are not in any specific order )

Antstore Europe - ANTSTORE - Ameisenshop - Ameisen - Mitteleuropäische Arten

Terraristik - reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...

Kahlenberg Vogelspinnen - Online-Shop

Michael Scheller - Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnen - Über mich

Hobbyzucht von Skorpionen und Spinnen - Hobbyzucht von Skorpionen und Spinnen - Home

Jorg Bernhaudt - .:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome

Arachnophelia - Arachnophilia.de - Vogelspinnen im Terrarium

Matthias Kohler - .:www.haarigeachtbeiner.de - Matthias Köhler:.

Spinnenrad Webring - Spinnenrad Webring - Wirbellose aus Frankens schnster Stadt ( Stock List - http://www.spiderwheel.com/stocklist-tbka.pdf )

Vogelspinnen Online - Home

Darts Madarpokos Oldala - darts madárpókos oldala

Sven Koeppler - koeppler<@>web.de ( Pricelist - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-classifieds/401078-sven-koepplers-pricelist.html )

Daniel Bremkes - Über mich

Tobis und Astrids vogelspinnenseite - http://www.tobias-astrid.de/

Andy's Tarantulas - http://andys-vogelspinnen.cms4people.de



-------------------------

Small Translation article ( German to English )

Vogelspinnen - Tarantulas
Tierbestandsliste - Livestock List
Biete - Offered
Kontakt - Contact


----------



## snowgoose

Another one with a very nice livestock list

Thomas Vinmann - Spinnen und mehr bei Thomas Vinmann, Diplom-Biologe ( Livestock List - http://www.vinmann.de/artenliste.rtf )


----------



## garlicpickle

another bit of translation for the German sites

Spw - legspan
KL - bodylength
FH - moult/instar
Stuck or St - piece/each
RH - matured (for males)


----------



## snowgoose

Cheers Lisa


----------



## jakakadave

also...

Tarantulas - Arachnia Enterprises


----------



## garlicpickle

mikemike118 said:


> sticky!
> 
> also a little question...don't want to ruin thread, but i don't want to make another thread. I was just wondering if its safe to order from germany?, at the moment im on the german classified tarraristik and just seen a m.balfouri for sale...well quite a few for sale!:mf_dribble:...feel free to pm me if you want!


Terraristik is just a classifieds site where people can advertise. So there will be good and bad sellers on there. If you create an account (it's free) then you can view sellers' feedback which should give you a clue.


----------



## mikemike118

garlicpickle said:


> Terraristik is just a classifieds site where people can advertise. So there will be good and bad sellers on there. If you create an account (it's free) then you can view sellers' feedback which should give you a clue.


:no1:

thanks alot. I will get to it and look for people with higher, positive feedback.:notworthy:


----------



## garlicpickle

mikemike118 said:


> :no1:
> 
> thanks alot. I will get to it and look for people with higher, positive feedback.:notworthy:


Also be aware that many European sellers do not accept Paypal. They will usually ask for a bank transfer because in mainland Europe it's free or very cheap to pay that way. But most UK banks will charge around £25 for an international money transfer :devil:. I bank with Santander (formerly Abbey) and despite them being a European bank based in Spain, they STILL charge a £25 fee for international currency transfers!


----------



## Oderus

Some good links there and a few iv not seen before that have aroused my interest (the ant colony seller) but alas it's only my keyboard that has been left sticky.


----------



## TheHarrymunk

*thanks*

thats more like it buys, thanks for all your help gang , have a nice weekend 
H


----------



## katter

can I recommend spidershop in Hungary. Ive Just aquired 7 good slings from him. Very good prices on the slings and P+P.


----------



## Baldpoodle

Im supprised this one was not put up!
b.t.b.e. Insektenzucht GmbH


----------



## snowgoose

Also http://www.tigerspiders.de/

Which I came across recently


----------



## Stelios

garlicpickle said:


> Also be aware that many European sellers do not accept Paypal. They will usually ask for a bank transfer because in mainland Europe it's free or very cheap to pay that way. But most UK banks will charge around £25 for an international money transfer :devil:. I bank with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Santander
> 
> (formerly Abbey) and despite them being a European bank based in Spain, they STILL charge a £25 fee for international currency transfers!


Don't get me started on those mofo's!


----------



## Stelios

No Sven on there?


----------



## snowgoose

Stelios said:


> No Sven on there?


He was put there when this list was first compiled ( 2009 )

He's 4th from the bottom :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie

snowgoose said:


> He was put there when this list was first compiled ( 2009 )
> 
> He's 4th from the bottom :lol2:


and probably dropping by the minute................


----------

